
Ask HN: Why not make Facebook a paid service? - quietthrow
If Zuckerberg &#x2F; Facebook <i></i>truly<i></i> care about thier users and its data and privacy - why not just charge users to pay for the services and remove ads?<p>It would be great if somebody can break down the incentives to keep it free (and have ads) vs to make it paid (and have no ads) from a Product and Market perspective.<p>All you Product Managers feel free to have a go at this! Gauntlet has been thown - no pressure :)
======
jlgaddis
Unfortunately, the number of people "outraged" by Facebook's behavior /
policies / etc., is rather small.

Additionally, the percentage of people who would pay a monthly fee is likely
small and/or Facebook thinks they can make more money, over a long term, under
its current business model.

------
cagdasalagoz
I wouln't buy a paid facebook account and I think even if we pay them, they
will still use the data to make some extra cash.

